# Poison Ivy turns one!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Miss Poison Ivy turned one year old on Saturday. I can't believe she already one. Of course the little psycho was born on Friday the 13th. Here's a few photo I shot on her birthday.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

She is so beautiful! She grew like a weed, what did you get her for her birthday?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very Pretty! Happy B-day!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:hug::woof:Happy Birthday Miss Poison Ivy:woof::hug:

Time sure does fly it seems like just yesterday she was a lttle pup. They grow up too darn fast.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy b-day ivy...what a gorgeous dog


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ms Ivy !!!! 
She is looking so beautiful !!!!!! my goodness .....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful shots as always. And your model also is breath taking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Devil written all over that, she is beautiful =)


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy bday... and she is beautiful!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ivy! She's two days older than Chino!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol she was born on Fri. 13th.. lmao.. perfect. 

She is such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang i love her! she looks so rotten and cute


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

She is just lovely!! Happy B-day, pretty girl!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My God that's a sexy bitch, Fink! She's got fire in her eye's bruh, congrats on another beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Girl!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY she's one! time to send her to me, thank you for raising her I know you did a good job now it is time for her to come home! lol 
She is looking great and Happy B day Ivy! Keep up the good work with the dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang she looks good! Happy B-day Ivy  Wow she has really grown, very beautiful girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Miss Ivy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What a fantastic looking girl! I love the second pic, but they are all pretty funny! She looks like a really fun/comical dog! And just think.. she's still a pup! She's got more growing and filling out to do.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on Ivy. She’s coming along nicely and her personality is fantastic!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dang she is one good looking girl!!! happy birthday miss posion ivy


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the contrast between her eyes and her coat. She is really pretty!
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

happy bday!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lookin good elvis


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! What a stunner!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Harly D for the nice Ivy Birthday card that cool. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

She's beautiful. I was born on Friday the 13th too, but in Dec.


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

thats got to be the best looking bitch around here... whats her bloodline?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I just love Ivy! She's got Legend over here drooling. lol. Her & I have the same bday too!!


----------

